# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijnscheuten in het ruggemerg

## gpoortman

L.s
Het hebben van pijnscheuten in het ruggemerg wat kan dit zijn het is erg pijnlijk groetjes G.Poortman

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je al onderzoeken gehad wat deze klachten betreft?
Zo niet zou ik eens foto's laten maken en eventueel een MRI-scan.
Het kan door zoveel dingen komen nl;
-verschoven wervel, beknelde zenuw,hernia,versleten wervelschijf,etc,etc....

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo gpoortman,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Ben je bij de (huis)arts geweest met deze klachten en zijn er onderzoeken verricht?
Zoals Agnes hierboven al aangeeft kan pijn door verschillende oorrzaken komen...
Sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

